# FS: Adamsbuilt - Truckee River Waders - Large



## gdog (Sep 13, 2007)

*SOLD: Adamsbuilt - Truckee River Waders - Large*

SOLD

Adamsbuilt Truckee River breathable waders size large. Brand new in box with tags....$120. Really nice waders for the price.


Pore-Tech*®* mil-spec breathable membrane
Premium Microfiber Fabric
Dupont Teflon DWR And Ultrafresh Anti-Microbial Treatment
Quick-Release Belt And Adjustable Suspenders
Top Drawcord, Inside Flip-Out Accessory Pocket
Micro-Fleece Lined Handwarmer Pocket And Storage Pocket With Highly Water Resistant Zipper
Attached Gravel Guards
4mm Neoprene Booties
http://www.adamsbuiltfishing.com/collections/waders/products/the-truckee-river-waders


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

Do you still have these?


----------



## 30-06-hunter (Sep 22, 2013)

And where are you located?


----------

